# Addolove New pics!



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Here is my new photobucket album where I'll upload pictures of my boys, it was Addo's bathtime tonight D: Oh no!


Just a sneak preview:


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

what did you use as bubble stuff?


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

A little johnson's baby shampoo, instead of putting it straight onto his fur 

He wasn't that stinky.

[little edit] I didn't put as much as it looks like in  I put it under the shower head and frothed it up for the pictures. Little ratty bubble santa beard!


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

awww


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Hes so cuteeeeeeee!


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Holy cow, he is beautiful...


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Awwww hes cute! It looks like he loves the Bubbles.


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

He hates a bath but if I froth them up he doesn't mind, he dips his tongue in and realises it's a really bad idea!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh he is so cute! ^_^ mine hate baths. I don't give them often, but when I do they really trow a fit.


----------



## squeek (Oct 30, 2007)

These are the cutest pictures ever!!


----------

